# benidorm for xmas and barcelona new year



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

hi
can anyone recommend any sites near or in benidorm for xmas ( using local transport) and also anywhere in barcelona or near by with access by local transport.
thanx


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There should be some in our list.we use the one in Albir just between Altea and Benidorm.

cabby


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

el raco campsite on doctor severo ochoa street is the best one in my experience, stayed there for two months last xmas and will be going back in jan 08. heated swimming pool and good facilities including tv points on every pitch make it one of the best. 10 mins walk to the centre of benidorm as well . its also on a bus route (every 10 mins) to benidorm old town or albir and altea in the other direction, for a euro!! hope this helps.


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanx for info, will check them out.


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We are on Vilanova Park at Vilanova y Geltru at the moment. Its a nice park with lots of facilities about 30 miles south of Barcelona. There is a bus from the campsite to the railway station in the town , the trains run from there to Barcelona. The campsite has timetables for both the buses and trains that they give you when you arrive.

Marion and Robin


----------

